# Help? Coughing or Sneezing



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok so I am so worried as usual... Jewels (baby sulcata) was making a sound a few days ago like a Coughing or Sneezing and it wasn't alot like 2x.. she is still eating and moving and happy.. she don't look ill but she did blow bubbles after her bath that day... but NOW Big Bertha is Coughing or Sneezing and I am freeking out!!!! please help me... I can't go to the vet right now I just had surgury and now I am so helpless... ARGGG so upset is my Tort going to get bad fast... I have seen it here... one day they are playing in the grass the next they are under it.... NO not going to happen.. please


----------



## ascott (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok so let's just take a deep breath 

If you noticed the bubble near or after bath time I would not be crazy concerned...sneezing? if not continuous I would also wait before freaking out especially if activity and eating habits are normal....what is the substrate for them? What have they eaten ---like anything that may have tickled their nose kinda stuff?

Are your temps good?


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

ok breath
yes my temps are good... I did just start letting them in a new outdoor enclosure during the warm days.. it's new food in the outdoor enclosure... They have top soil as there substrate but it's the same stuff as always.. I just keep seeing new sulcata owners saying they lost there tort and now i'm freeking out  They are acting normal I have just never heard my tort make a sound.. I didn't know they could it was cute but then I'm like o god whats wrong


----------



## ascott (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol...you may want to go on youtube for fun and search out all the vids on the sounds the large species can make...moan, groan, fart, obscene caller heavy breather, sex noises  and in addition to those fee they, along with other tortoise species, can sneeze..cough....wheeze when either sick or kept too dry...

I would just keep am ear an eye open to see if a pattern begins with sneezing alot and bubbles begin to happen in a frequent basis...and if yes then I would be concerned...but for now I would just be aware of their behavior ...I read some of your prior posts and the torts still appear to be new to your home and care so you all will learn what is normal for each...and hey, you won that little lo---maybe that will end up being the male your husband wants....as all of the tree torts you now have will ultimately be large....


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay big babies!!! I can't wait!

Thanks guys I guess I was just a worry wart but it's ok because I'm momma


----------

